# Pooping Accidents



## hamone (Dec 21, 2010)

I am taking care of my 12 year old sister who is having bowel movements in her underwear every single day. Every time she gets home from school, I see the back of her skirt that is very dirty and noticeable. I asked her about it and she said that she can't feel it coming. She goes through 3 pairs of panties every single day. She has no problems peeing but has pooping accidents. Please help me; I am loosing my mind.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would make sure she is seen by a Dr. Best to make sure everything is functioning as it should be first. Not feeling that a BM is coming is not usual. So this warrants a trip to the Dr.


----------

